# Cichlasoma' bocourti



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I have an opportunity to pick one of these fish up at the LFS for about $30 and he/she is about 5" long. First, is that an ok price for one of these at that size and second, does anyone have any experience with them? Also, what would be good co-habits for a 125 gallon tank. I've done some reading on them (that I can find) and it seems like they aren't they overly aggressive in nature. Ideals?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** got no experience with them, but im pretty sure that is a great price


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

The price is great and you should really pick it up. I have 1 in my 180 gallon tank and he is about 10" right now. The fish so far never gave me any problems and is not aggressive at all but can hold his own if he is callenged. If you have any specific questions just let me know.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I had 4 in a 150 gal that reached about 14" each. They became aggressive with each other in such a small tank at that point, had to move them to a 300 gal after one was killed by the others. It took less than 2 years to reach that size. They are primarily vegetarians in nature, so don't overload on protein.
If you have plants, they wil be gone, my 4 would go thru a head of romaine lettuce per day, and a bunch of peas as a side dish.
They are crappin machines, so be prepared load up on the filtration, and plenty of water changes.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I just set up a 55 to use as a grow out tank that I walked into on Craigslist. It came with a wet/dry that is made for a 150 gallon (why this pet store sold this to this guy for a 55 I don't know). I'm also putting an Emperor 400 on it to break the surface and increase the oxygen exchange in the tank. The wet/dry is doing 800 GPH and 350 GPH on Emperor is more than enough. It might be a little while before I get the 125's setup, so i'm just trying to get a couple of fish to grow out in the 55 until they are ready. I'm looking for something that is not a fast grower like an Oscar or such. About how fast do these guys grow per month on average? And what do you think would be good tank mates for it to grow with in the 55? Something that will be able to go with him/her in the 125.

Sorry about all the questions, just never kept this fish before and want to make sure I cover all my bases (like I always do before I get something).


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I think a 55 is a good grow out tank for a bocourti for a short period. If the growth rate is anything like mine, your bocourti will have a hard time turning around without brushing the sides within a year.
Mine grew at about the same rate as an oscar, but in the end were much larger, length width, and height than an Oscar. As for tank companions, I believe anything of a different shape and color would be fine. I find most of this type cichlid is fine with anything that doesn't look like a competitor and is generally ignored. 
If you put a pearsei or maybe an Oscar with it, I believe these would be viewed as direct competition and be attacked, especially in something as small as a 55. 
Sorry if I seem a bit negative sounding, I don't mean to be. 
Because I think they are great fish, as long as you provide ample space and adequate filtration with lots of water changes.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

He would only be in the tank for a few months at the most. So, that won't be an issue with him getting that big in the 55. He would not be there for life, just until I get these 125's going. I want to do a Salvini also, but i'm affraid that the Salvini would kill it. But, the bocourti is already about 4"-5" and the Salvini i'll get small about 2", i'm wondering if that will prevent the Salvini from killing him. I have plenty of hiding spots in the tank:










Who knows, by the time it finishes cycling I might change my mind a 3rd time :lol: I was also wanting to do a Neolamprologus tretocephalus. I'm setting up two 125's and one will be SA/CA and the other African. So, i'm tore in which way to do this 55 right now as a grow out and which to grow out first....... :-?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Sals get a bad rep sometimes but they just need there territory and other fish need to have room to move away and then they are fine actually. I think a bocourti and Sals would do great in a 125 and should be fine in a 55 to used as a grow out for a few month. You could also do a pair of A. sacija for 1 end of the tank and the pair of sals for the other end of the tank and have a nice big bocourti as the focal point of the whole 125 gallon tank.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

In a tank with that much holey rock I don't see there being a problem, line of sight breaks all over the place...


----------

